# Support Groups in Cardiff



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this site so will introduce myself....Im currently on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI treatment at IVF Wales Cardiff having been diagnosed with tubal damage. We dont really know anyone else who has experienced this or is going through anything similar and really feel like we need some additional support (me in particular). I was just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction of any fertility/infertility support groups within the Cardiff area?

Thanks xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, have you tried posting here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250905.0

it's the ivf wales thread - lots of lovely people post here from your clinic who are going through the same thing as you  they also meetup face to face too


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Spooks, I have posted on the IVF Wales forum too and looking our for the ladies nxt meet up.xxxx


----------



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

im also new to all this but been told there is a meeting in 2 to 3 weeks time in cardiff can let u know wen i know if u like


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Tonia,

Thanks for your reply.Yes please keep me posted about any meetings coming up. Do you know if it is an organised support group through IVF Wales or is it more informal with some of the ladies on here?

Liz


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi

I'm also in the Cardiff area and just started my first ICSI cycle. I'd be really interested in any support networks that are around also. Face to face meet ups sound like a great idea!
Jo x


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am living in Barry and just getting started with LWC. Have our follow up appointment next week. Have been told that we will need ICSI. Would really appreciate someone to talk to who actually understands how this feels and def up for any meetings going on in Cardiff. 

xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya ladies there is a meet 29th january at harvester bridgend 12pm lots off girls going some had their tx and got babies some still going through ivf and lots that r pregnant welcome to come along good few hours chat pop along to ivf wales page more info there x anybody want lift i from aberdare x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Thank you for letting us know about the next meet. I will have a look on the IVF Wales forum for more details. 

Pumpkin, Dodo and Tonia, will you be going?

Liz xxx


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't make this one. I have a belated Christmas dinner (cancelled due to the snow) to go to. I will keep my eye on the thread for any future meet ups. Hope you all have a good tim.

xxx


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi
Unfortunately I'm working, sucha shame, would really love to meet up with everyone!!! Hope you enjoy if you are going!!
Jo x


----------

